# Buckling Fascia on Brand New House



## doge (Jan 12, 2018)

HI alll, this house is less than a year old. Look at all the fascia, looks like crap. I'm getting some consulting by roofers etc they say that it is what it is when you use wider aluminum it buckles like that.

But I have seen many homes with 12 inch rafters and nice straight unwarped fascia. 

My question is what product Am I looking for that's presumably a thicker aluminum that does not warp..and something that hides the fasteners. Like look at the pics of my house (grey stucco) and then this other house thats also in Toronto with very nice looking fascia.

Pls advise!!


----------



## doge (Jan 12, 2018)

More pics.

In the last photo the person on Houzz says that they used a thicker material for fascia it came in rolls. But another fascia installer I spoke to said NO this is not fascia its cladding.

Not sure...


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Part of that is the install and part is the nature of the beast (mostly install).

There should have been ribs rolled into the metal that would have helped to stiffen the fascia (a pro installer has the tool for this). I rib anything more than 6" wide. 

As far as thicker metal, gutter coil stock is what you want to use. Too thick for most siding guys to bend onsite but they can certainly have it bent up at a shop. 

Look at a gutter color chart and that will give you the color choices you'd have to choose from if you want to go that route.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Does the house have Low E windows?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I used to bend Coil Stock, on site with a 10 foot brake. to make those, and I agree that the applicator was likely not a very good one.


ED


----------



## doge (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank you guys. Not sure about low E windows.

I figured the installer was shoddy. Its not the only shoddy installation on this house sadly.

Ill look into gutter coil stock. Does it also hide fasteners to some degree? like I can see the screws on my current fascia from a mile away and believe me I am not picky but this is in your face on a nice sunny day.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

doge said:


> Ill look into gutter coil stock. Does it also hide fasteners to some degree? like I can see the screws on my current fascia from a mile away and believe me I am not picky but this is in your face on a nice sunny day.


As far as not seeing fasteners. that really comes down to the installers skill level. 

It take quite some time to become proficient at bending and installing that metal.

I have years of experience with it and do a good job but I still occasionally see the work of others and am just blown away by it. They make me realize there's still always more to learn.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The obvious difference in the two fascias is an estimated $10,000 bucks and then we can move on to the material quality and an installation that will allow expansion and contraction. 

AL expands at a rate of about 2X cast iron and steel. It's gonna move no matter what gauge metal was installed. And would you believe it best to install at about 12°C-55°F. Nail er tight at about -12°C-10°F or 40°C-105°F and we can pretty much guarantee problems with the appearance.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

SeniorSitizen said:


> It's gonna move no matter what gauge metal was installed.


Move, yes but a heavier gauge would help greatly to prevent the degree of oilcaning that we're seeing here. Especially in wide applications.


----------



## doge (Jan 12, 2018)

So I was reading up on Rollex Steel Fascia. Is this a much more expensive product? Does steel rust?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Ever see a rusty car body?

Steel rusts.

And the vinyl cladding on all fascia, will eventually decay in the sunlight, U. V. kills everything eventually. 

Might take 30 + years , but it will.


ED


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Your builder cheaped out and went with aluminum on there. Should be done in steel on that style home, preferably installed on a continuous cleat for hidden fasteners. 
Get it changed when you swap the roof in 20 or so years and you don't need to worry about rusting.


----------



## doge (Jan 12, 2018)

PatChap said:


> Your builder cheaped out and went with aluminum on there. Should be done in steel on that style home, preferably installed on a continuous cleat for hidden fasteners.
> Get it changed when you swap the roof in 20 or so years and you don't need to worry about rusting.


Hi Pat, Yes builder did cheap out and never asked if I would want a better Fascia for more $$. I'd have paid for sure.

I see you're from Hamilton. Could you recommend a specific product that would work for this style house please? Or even a contractor who works with that type of products. 

I spoke to a couple of fascia guys they only do the regular aluminum fascia. I'm really lost !


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Try Toronto roof works. 
Guy named Anibal, he's probably a few months booked out.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've installed 1000's of feet of regular coil stock and none of it buckels like that.
I punch the top with a punch that makes a tab at the top and another tiny punch that makes a small oval hole for a trim nail so it can expand and contract.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Taking the cue "cladding", search for roof facia cladding. Go to images. I got extruded facia material from Hager supply. Another from Pac-clad. Also attaching another way to use less wide facia material. Your photo facia may be commercial use adapted to residential building and even a pro may not find all kinds of materials.


----------

